# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  I Haven't Had A Nightmare In Such A Long Time

## Mguy

People usually have Nightmares, why not myself? I do not exactly favor Nightmares, but I have not had one in such a long time.

----------


## O'nus

Well, there could be a number of reasons why:

How stressed have you been feeling lately?
Have there been any significant changes in your life in the past few years?
How old are you?
Would you consider yourself traumatised in anyway?

etc. etc.  Most importantly, why do _you_ think you are not having nightmares?

~

----------


## badassbob

It probably varies from person to person how many nightmares they have. I certainly don&#39;t think it&#39;s anything to worry about.

----------


## NeAvO

In a way it depends what you think a nightmare is. My dreams are full of weird "horror movie" style stuff but I don&#39;t call them nightmare. I guess what I&#39;m trying to get at is, it&#39;s only a nightmare if you let scare you.

----------


## Casualtie

i consider a nightmare and dream that somehow gets to you and scares you at the moment (at maybe after you wake up). usually when i wake up, though, i think about my nightmares and i realized how stupid i was for being scared of them. and to tell you the truth, i haven&#39;t had a nightmare in a very long time either, but i&#39;m not complaining.

think of it as a gift   ::content::

----------


## ilovefrootloopz

Coincidentally last night, I had a nightmare. And no, I didn&#39;t read this until after I had my nightmare.

Oh yeah and:

MGUY CHANGE YOUR FREAKING AVATAR.

----------


## Pyrox

> MGUY CHANGE YOUR FREAKING AVATAR.
> [/b]



He&#39;s helping our cause.

But yeah he should make his own. I&#39;m in the process of making my own.

----------


## Mguy

> Well, there could be a number of reasons why:
> 
> How stressed have you been feeling lately?
> Have there been any significant changes in your life in the past few years?
> How old are you?
> Would you consider yourself traumatised in anyway?
> 
> etc. etc.  Most importantly, why do _you_ think you are not having nightmares?
> 
> ...



Well, I am stressed alot, mostly from school work. I am depressed alot. Not sure why I am not having them.

----------


## Brisingr15

Could it be, that you just don&#39;t remeber all of your dreams, and maybe you also don&#39;t remember your nightmares. Just a thought because I have had the same thing happen to me... oddly theres been a ton of stress, a ton of change, and Im only about 15 so lol who knows.

----------


## PNG_pyro

I haven&#39;t had a nightmare in forever either; I used to get them quite often, but after I started praying at night, they just went away. And I am an MK, so stress and change are a regular thing.

----------


## dollsteak

I can only recall one nightmare in my entire life. I was about 6 or 7 I would say, and it was the one night my mom made me hang up a dreamcatcher above my bed. So. I blamed the dreamcatcher and got rid of it the moment I woke up.

P.S. I dreamt a giant witch sneezed on me and I drowned in her snot. Not so scary, but as a little girl I was terrified.

----------


## DeadDollKitty

i live for my nightmares&#33;&#33;&#33;  :finger: rock on

~R~

----------


## QwinsepiaSquared

The few "nightmares" I have are really stupid, and had I been lucid I would have laughed myself silly.

I guess some people are just more prone to have nightmares than others.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

I used to get them all the time as a child. Now that I&#39;ve become more level-headed and I&#39;m not afraid of the dark, they all went away.

----------


## Pyrofan1

i haven&#39;t had a nightmare in like 6 years and i wish i would have one so that it could become a LD.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

My first LD was a nightmare, but it was when I was young so I still saw some realism in the dream.

    I was begging for them (The bad guys) to let me wake up, I tried pinching myself and everything else but nothing worked. I also remember like a pool of blood and some such. It was as scary as I&#39;ll get out, but wake I did eventually.

----------

